# fat max or dewalt



## PolishHammer (Jan 26, 2013)

I have been using the fat max tape measures but the guy i work with has dewalt. 
Just wondering if anyone has preference of the two. Also if there is any cons about the dewalt


----------



## Artworks (Dec 5, 2009)

All same company now, should be same product. Why company's rebrand the same stuff ??
Blak & Decker / Dewalt / Porta Cable / Stanley / ELU


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I wish Stanley wouldn't brand all the hand tools with the dewalt logos. I hate having dewalt stamped all over my tools. I ain't bought one dewalt branded Stanley tool since they done this. The stupid yellow in your face colors and designs do my head in.


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

I bought a 25 ft dewalt tape a few months ago and it has some pros and cons. Its lightweight and compact which is nice, but the lock sticks and the coil seems to unravel inside and wind up wacky from time to time. 

I wouldn't buy another one if that helps at all.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

I got one of the last fatmax hand saws before the switchover. Same saw. Just.. branding.


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

Look at the dewalt the other day, I'm still very found of my fatmax and don't think I'll be switching.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Right now HD has the two pack (25' & 16' fatmax or dewalt) for $20.


----------



## PolishHammer (Jan 26, 2013)

I love my Fat Max I've got the 16' for small concrete stuff then a 25' and the 30' never leaves my side. Best tape i think i have ever owned


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

My friend has a 25' DeWalt and it is not the same as my *Fat*Max:no:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

different hook

i have the dewalt suspenders made by kuny's ,, i cut the dewalt logo off of them


----------



## daniel042 (Aug 21, 2011)

Used dewalt for a while now liked it at first, but not anymore. The end is too heavy and causes the tape to curl over sideways. Very annoying.


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

I go thru a lot of tapes.
I only buy the FAT MAX. it lasts the longest and I just like the feel of it.


----------



## CraftyJT (Feb 25, 2012)

My opinion.. I have used Fat max,Fatmax Xtreme, Bostitch, DeWalt. I pretty much sick to 35' tapes.. Currently in my pouch is a DeWalt. when I say DeWalt I speak of the chrome one. My thoughts on each tape. Fatmax used to be my go to.. there 35' tapes run slightly smaller than the other three (although DeWalts YELLOW 35' tape is the same size.) however seams like I break a tape at a rate of close to 1 a month. Fatmax Xtreme Good tape but not truly any more durable than the regular 35' and after using them I prefer the "oversized" hook ends. in comes DeWalt and Bostitch tape. Both same size case, both have oversized hook ends however the DeWalt has the 1/16 x 1/4 notch in the hook end that is good for hooking heads of nails.. the bostitch is smooth so it will slide off a nail head.. however the dewalt tends loose its ability to retract fully after while (leaves about 8" left to physically push in)..With all that said I have both a bostitch and DeWalt now.. Bought bostitch from lowes and Dewalt from Home depot.. both tapes have "lifetime" warrenty (bostitch says 100yr.. but whatever). Now before buying the tape I talked to tool dept. manager. both places say "manufacture defects" however. when I asked what that meant. they said as long as I have the receipt that say I bought it from a lowes or home depot.. and I dont bring it in in 50 pieces( like i smashed it with a hammer) they will exchange it for me. So that said.. I just take them in they give me new ones. works with any dewalt or bostitch product...


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I have both. I like the big hooks on the dewalt for layout but the smaller hook on the fat max for other stuff. The w fell out of my tape so it's just a de alt now.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

I personally can't stand the huge hook. I've had the tape retract and pop the hook right off on 4 different tapes. Ill stick with my fat max 30'


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i think the fatmax tapes should get rebranded as makita.. its a better tape than the fm extremes with the big hook.. which are labelled dewalt


----------



## SAcarpenter (Oct 10, 2008)

Fatmax 35'. Dewalt seems to have a thinner gauge metal to me. Could just be my imagination but i broke one inlike two weeks. I don't have hardly any problems with fatmax. Tried bostich once and the thing realed in so fast it broke the hook off


----------



## renov8r (Feb 16, 2013)

I have a FatMax Xtreme 25' ("The Beast") tape, and its the same as the DeWalt and Bostitch version. I got it on sale for $10 so I can't complain.

At first I was stoked about it but I'm over it now. It's too bulky to use all the time, so I prefer your basic $5 Stanley tape. 

Honestly, save your money and just buy a regular Stanley tape rather then a FatMax or the DeWalt version.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

I've always liked to keep it simple with the regular Stanley 25' (edit: PowerLock II) tape that can be had for $9.88 (it used to be $8.88... Bastihds) at most HD's. Then I found the 16' version that had the conversion tables on the back. Then I picked up the FatMax 25' and 16' combo and I like using the 16'. I like the FatMaxes just because of the standout. Fighting with a tape hook a measurement 6' away is a pain.

When I ordered my Occy's I got a free 25' DeWalt tape. That thing is massive! Like unusably massive. Who would want to carry that thing around? It doesn't even fit in the tape holder on my belt. Seems rugged with all the rubber and crap on it, but just too damn big. That and the tape folds over on itself because the hook is, well, huge.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

renov8r said:


> I have a FatMax Xtreme 25' ("The Beast") tape, and its the same as the DeWalt and Bostitch version. I got it on sale for $10 so I can't complain.
> 
> At first I was stoked about it but I'm over it now. It's too bulky to use all the time, so I prefer your basic $5 Stanley tape.
> 
> Honestly, save your money and just buy a regular Stanley tape rather then a FatMax or the DeWalt version.


Every time t touch one of the regular Stanley tapes it brakes. I used to go through almost one a week. Atleast 2 a month.


----------

